# Who Has The Deep Pockets..



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Up on the Books. Checking State Land Maps and GPS,.Places I hunted 6 years ago down Seep Ridge is now a Private Ranch! WTH! Who has pockets deep enough to purchase,, what maps still call State Land. To read the signs along the road you would think it's the Feds who own it, Threating with Arrest, And your pictures being taken from space. Butch and Sundance.. WHO ARE THESE GUYS? I can just see where all this is going.. Am I Wrong??


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Look Up Long Shot Ranch outa Texas.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bucksnort1 said:


> WTH! Who has pockets deep enough to purchase,, ??


 Probably the same guys who sell landowner vouchers for $15,000 each. Just something to think about


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If they are posting signs on public land report them to the BLM office.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

You should see the size of the signs> The Long Shot Ranch in Texas extracts sperm form trophy white tails. freeze dries it. and when the does come in to estrus. bam!!~ FREEZE DIRED SHOT. RAISE EM AND SELL HUNTS WHEN THEY MATURE. i DON'T KNOW WHAT THERE PLAN IS ON THE bOKS.BUT WHERE i SHOT MY bUCK 7 YEARS AGO DOWN BY HORSE CANYON WHICH WAS PUBLIC LAND IS NOW private. A worried bout this, anyone know what the Heck is going on up on the Books, they even have the property south of the blue pump house , Also the road that goes down to the cabin is all groomed and trees cut for better access.I LOVE the BOOKS, first time in was 1963.. R we as hunters in the long run going to screwed out there-O,- like so many other places, Don't get it>


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't heard of any land sales out in the Book Cliffs in the last couple of years. Some of the maps out there also are not that accurate. I know of a lot of private out there that according to the maps is public. 

If it bothers you that much get in touch with the Uintah County recorder and see when it sold and from who to the new ranch.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Get a copy of http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/ for Utah. It has every parcel in the state and the land owners name. A most awesome piece of software for your computer and transferable to your gps.

I did a search on my Garmin version via their Basecamp software on my pc. It was updated last year and there is only a small piece of private ground around Seep Ridge and Seep Canyon owned by the Alameda Corp. Its on Indian Ridge as it's called on my map.

There's very little private ground down that way if that's the same area you're talking about.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

One thing I know it was not Posted Last Fall. On my map we checked last weekend it's listed as public land..I guess I should ask Goofy Elk whats going on. He knows the Books very well.. My question is how the heck things like this happen? Under handed deeds?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would be willing to bet that it hasn't been sold. Leased possibly but not sold.

As I said before contact the BLM, they are the agency incharge of the Books and they would know if it is leased.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

On most maps SITLA land falls under the State land umbrella. The fact is SITLA administered land is NOT public land. The reason sportsman have access to SITLA land is that they are paid by the DWR for hunting and fishing access. SITLA land can be and is sold all the time. 

Most sportsman are under the assumption that SITLA administered land is public and is administered that way. WRONG. It is administered much more like private land and could be gone at any moment. This is why the State of Utah taking control of "true" public land (BLM, Forest, etc....) would be such a scary thing.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Checked with the DWR. Have not a clue whats going on. All I know is my oldest son drew a trophy Bull archery Tag. And the area he had hunted Spike Bulls for 3 years is now CLOSED! Go Figure?


----------



## mtnhigh (Sep 28, 2014)

I was hunting there this past week and ran into the same thing. I just returned home and googled the ranch to find out who they are. I just did an update on X maps a few weeks ago and will have to check and see if anything changed.

Personally, I didn't care for the 4 lane highway being put in there either. Although, it has to be constructed privately, because I have never been on a road that nice and smooth that government built. It seems to me that were losing this beatiful, remote part of the West to big money and corporations. The Books will never be the same again due to the Oil/gas movement.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The road was put through by the county. 

On your second point, 99% of hunters would never of been able to even get into the Book Cliffs if it wasn't for the oil/gas field out there.


----------

